# Gonna be a Dady soon..:)



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well...it finaly happened..if all goes well..gonna be a dady on the third week of november. Never to late i guess. Been with my girlfriend for 8 years, and EVERY god damn time we were talking about having a baby, life would trow us a freaking curve ball...so we would always wait. 2 months ago...we decided.. **** IT...we can't wait no more, i'm 43 soon, and she turned 38 last week. We sent to see our doctor for so see if there was anything special to do since we're a wee bit older. Appart from doing it ever 36 hrs...there was'nt anything special realy, BUT he did told us that at our age, to expect to try for a good 8 months minimum, so we were prepared for a long wait i guess...BEHOLD...HE SHOOTS HE SCORES on the first month..LOL.

Sophie did her test this morning and it was positive..seems when it's positive, it's a done deal. NOw only issue at her age, is miscarriage, it's very common it seems after a woman passes her "prime" the doctor told us, so we're gonna take it easy...get her to take is slow, and hope for the best. 

Naturaly i wanna boy and she wants a daughter, but what's new in that..LOL. In anycase, trust me...the kid will play music.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

al3d said:


> well...it finaly happened..if all goes well..gonna be a dady on the third week of november. Never to late i guess. Been with my girlfriend for 8 years, and EVERY god damn time we were talking about having a baby, life would trow us a freaking curve ball...so we would always wait. 2 months ago...we decided.. **** IT...we can't wait no more, i'm 43 soon, and she turned 38 last week. We sent to see our doctor for so see if there was anything special to do since we're a wee bit older. Appart from doing it ever 36 hrs...there was'nt anything special realy, BUT he did told us that at our age, to expect to try for a good 8 months minimum, so we were prepared for a long wait i guess...BEHOLD...HE SHOOTS HE SCORES on the first month..LOL.
> 
> Sophie did her test this morning and it was positive..seems when it's positive, it's a done deal. NOw only issue at her age, is miscarriage, it's very common it seems after a woman passes her "prime" the doctor told us, so we're gonna take it easy...get her to take is slow, and hope for the best.
> 
> Naturaly i wanna boy and she wants a daughter, but what's new in that..LOL. In anycase, trust me...the kid will play music.


Congrats on the news. Better late than never they say. Make him a frankenstrat and put it away for when he is ready.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey, congrats Alain! What are you gonna do if he prefers Les Pauls instead of Strats??? Or.....*gasp*....Pointy headstock guitars!!!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Congrats on the news. Better late than never they say. Make him a frankenstrat and put it away for when he is ready.


i'm putting aside my LP and 87 strat for that actually. if we get to term and he or she plays music...then this would be a 18th birthday present..by that time the strat alone will be worth quite a lot..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Hey, congrats Alain! What are you gonna do if he prefers Les Pauls instead of Strats??? Or.....*gasp*....Pointy headstock guitars!!!!!


as long as he or she plays...he's learn to appriciate a "real!" guitar eventually..LOL


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!
Don't let it slobber on the TELE!!!!!
All kidding aside,my wife was 38 when our daughter was born
With todays medicine it's not like it was 25 years ago
Now,blue or pink?

I know,baby poop green!!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> CONGRATS!!!
> Don't let it slobber on the TELE!!!!!
> All kidding aside,my wife was 38 when our daughter was born
> With todays medicine it's not like it was 25 years ago
> ...


LOL..my dad you to see to me when i was pretty yougn...I love you son..but if you EVER TOUCH my stereo system, i will rip you a new one..and everytime you'll go poop..you wont know where it's gonna come out..LOL....i know understand since his stereo system was worth more then his car..


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats! Hope for a healthy and uneventful term... and a healthy baby, girl or boy!

My wife and I are trying also, we got married late (I am 38, she is 34) so its time I guess... but my dad was 40 when I was born and it turned out fine. 

AJC


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

fwiw - my dad was 46 and my mom was 41 when they had me, and this was 29 years ago. I turned out alright. I imagine that today with medicine and stuff being where it is, it's a lot less of an issue.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Great news..... upside .. being older you'll have more patience. Downside.. the sleepless nights suck..... 


Advice.....and I am serious .. start lifting weights..... 'cause a year and a half kid and all the gear .... you thought gigin' was hard. 


Best wishes ...


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats, very happy for both of you!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Great news..... upside .. being older you'll have more patience. Downside.. the sleepless nights suck.....
> 
> 
> Advice.....and I am serious .. start lifting weights..... 'cause a year and a half kid and all the gear .... you thought gigin' was hard.
> ...


OH..i hear ya...as for sleepless night..use to it..have'nt slept more then 4 or 5 hrs a night in 12 year...boken back will do that to you..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Congratulations!

My parents had 6 kids between the early '50s and the early '70s, and were a lot older than you when they finally stopped, so I predict you'll do fine. Do your best as parents and your kid will have the best parents. Having kids is the best thing I ever did, hope it's the same for you.

Good news.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*I..............*

kqoct you should have started sooner man the price of diapers now would put me in the poor house, 3 kids and 2 grandkids and I am broke all the time, quick get out there now and buy, buy , buy guitars and diapers and baby formula and every other thing you can think of................but mostly guitars and strings, you won't be able to buy them later, so what are you reading this for, get to the music store,NOW..............and let me give you the best advice I can from the bottom of my heart, never sweat the small stuff, if it isn't really that important to you, think of it this way do you want to be happy or do you want to be right, unless it really means something important to me I always want to be happy, just remember you chose them and thats all that matters, good luck and all that other stuff.Ship


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats Alain! That is great news. Although I have a feeling the "gas" will be less in the near future. Maybe toys for the baby instead of toys for you. It's all good!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Chito said:


> Congrats Alain! That is great news. Although I have a feeling the "gas" will be less in the near future. Maybe toys for the baby instead of toys for you. It's all good!


Oh...yeah..that can happen..but a little something for dady never hurts from time to time..


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Félicitations Alain!!! Je te souhaite le plus grand des plaisirs avec cet enfant! Et j'espère que même si c'est du rap, tu trouveras le moyen de t'amuser avec lui et de l'encourager! 
Bonne chance à vous deux!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Rock on al3d, my old man had my brother when he was your age. It should be all good:smile:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats Al3d!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you weren't complaining about that 36 hours bit, were you? LOL

congrats man, that's great news! I hope everything goes smoothly for you .

I learned in one of my classes that the average delivery time is cut down 50% if there is a supportive person in the room w/ the mother-to-be.

Keep mommy happy and all should go well, I hope!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) Kids are better than ANY guitar, although they seem to need to go into the shop more often! And if you thought it was expensive to keep buying new strings for an acoustic, try buying milk for a 14 year-old!

2) There is no good time, and no bad time to have children.

3) We had our last one when I was 44. Take your vitamins! You'll need them, every bit as much as your girlfriend/wife.

4) You may want to look into marrying, and see if it simplifies a number of legal matters. Sometimes, in some provinces, it does.

5) Congratulations!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> well...it finaly happened..if all goes well..gonna be a dady on the third week of november. Never to late i guess. Been with my girlfriend for 8 years, and EVERY god damn time we were talking about having a baby, life would trow us a freaking curve ball...so we would always wait. 2 months ago...we decided.. **** IT...we can't wait no more, i'm 43 soon, and she turned 38 last week. We sent to see our doctor for so see if there was anything special to do since we're a wee bit older. Appart from doing it ever 36 hrs...there was'nt anything special realy, BUT he did told us that at our age, to expect to try for a good 8 months minimum, so we were prepared for a long wait i guess...BEHOLD...HE SHOOTS HE SCORES on the first month..LOL.
> 
> Sophie did her test this morning and it was positive..seems when it's positive, it's a done deal. NOw only issue at her age, is miscarriage, it's very common it seems after a woman passes her "prime" the doctor told us, so we're gonna take it easy...get her to take is slow, and hope for the best.
> 
> Naturaly i wanna boy and she wants a daughter, but what's new in that..LOL. In anycase, trust me...the kid will play music.


LOL! You sound like my DH and I, I was 37 and he was 38. Now, the important thing to remember is for her to eat healthy, lots of veg and fruits. It will keep her feeling great and is good for bebe. Excersise is a very good thing and will help her bounce back after (she's not broken just preggers)

The Dr's here tended to make me think that because I was over 35  it was going to be a scary thing. They may try to get you to do some invitro testing for downs and all kinds of craziness, but we opted out as the blood tests showed no predisposition. Enjoy EVERY second, it goes by REALLY fast!

Enjoy! my baby is now 3.5 and is more and more fun every day. Frustrating as all heck some days, but really, the very best thing I ever did! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> LOL! You sound like my DH and I, I was 37 and he was 38. Now, the important thing to remember is for her to eat healthy, lots of veg and fruits. It will keep her feeling great and is good for bebe. Excersise is a very good thing and will help her bounce back after (she's not broken just preggers)
> 
> The Dr's here tended to make me think that because I was over 35  it was going to be a scary thing. They may try to get you to do some invitro testing for downs and all kinds of craziness, but we opted out as the blood tests showed no predisposition. Enjoy EVERY second, it goes by REALLY fast!
> 
> Enjoy! my baby is now 3.5 and is more and more fun every day. Frustrating as all heck some days, but really, the very best thing I ever did! Congratulations!!!!



Thanks Starbuck.....PS..your nickname is the callsign of my favorite old sci fi series..LOL. As for Sophie..the better haft of our couple..she's a health food kinda person and excersise daily, as do i for my back. She's not into all those insane test lots of doc suggest. We have a new family doctor, he's 32 and VERY good. FUnny how EVERYONE we know is suddenly an expert on pregnency..LOL...but we'll stick to what we know and what our doctor sais. Thankfully as a kindergarden work..not sure how to translate the actuall term, she gets to stop working right away. pregnant woman can get some sort of disease when working with a large group of yougn children, so that will cut down on her stress level since she's nervous a bit lately.

Thanks for all your good comments guys.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

congratulations Alain.............might as well start looking for an attenuator....lol


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

All the best to you. *hint* buy as much gear as you can, while you still can :smile:


----------



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrat!Have you figure out a few names that you might call him or her?
-MGM-:smile:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Beatles said:


> All the best to you. *hint* buy as much gear as you can, while you still can :smile:


Haha yeah, soon all the disposable income will be going to cribs and baby toys : P


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

congrats. 
first couple of months are pure hell, but it gets pretty fun in a hurry. 

only advice I have for when the kid arrives - nap when they do, or whenever you have a chance. sleep deprivation sucks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

...and buy a bigger memory stick for your digital camera and bigger hard drive. Those pictures can add up quickly, and it is hard to stop taking them....well for the first one, at least.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Alain

I wish you all the best. Here's a few tips I would've loved.

1) Sleep is a luxury...treat it as such.

2) Non-stop crying is normal...treat it as such.

3) Diapers are essential for even the most trivial outings....treat them as such.

4) Soon the bedroom will be for sleeping *only* ........for far longer than any man wishes to believe.

5) By the time your child is 3 years old (or there abouts) you will have patience the likes of which you've undoubtedly never known.

Enjoy :smile:
Shawn


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> 5) By the time your child is 3 years old (or there abouts) you will have patience the likes of which you've undoubtedly never known.


And you will look a lot like Rugburn's avatar :smile:

All the best Alain kksjur


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Hi Alain
> 
> I wish you all the best. Here's a few tips I would've loved.
> 
> ...


I have to say that one of the things my kids have changed in me is that they have made me more merciful and forgiving as a person. Not that I was a ruthless bastard beforehand, but when it's 2:00AM and the wee one has woken you from stage 4 sleep 10 times in the last 15 minutes, and your fingers are _mere inches/moments away from infanticide_, you stop to think that, at 3 months of age, they are not trying to piss you off. Indeed, they are not trying to do anything other than what nature intended, which is to get fed, changed, de-scummed, warmed, and cuddled by others until such time as they can manage on their own. Having "Well, they don't really _mean_ it" become your default reaction is sure to make you a better human being.

When our older son was 4, I had to work on one coast while he and my wife were on the other. One of the things we did to get by was for me to buy picture books and read them to tape (hey, remember tape?), so that at the end of a long-Lord-long day, she could put the tape on, hand him the book, and let daddy do the heavy lifting. Can't recommend it highly enough as an emergency measure, although nothing beats actual reading.

A couple of other parenting tips:

1) Kids do NOT need "quality" clothes, unless you plan on having lots more and need hand-me-downs. Not even the cheapest pair of crappy Chinese flip-flops from Giant Tiger will fall apart before junior has outgrown them and its time for another trip to the store. Quality is for saps!

2) Record all the things that you ever got your kid to eat and they liked, and keep that list on the fridge or a kitchen pantry door. When they balk at the introduction of a new food, remind them of all the things you introduced them to that they liked, so you can gain their trust. I mean YOU'RE the guy who gave them ice cream and chocolate pudding for crying out loud! How wrong could you be about broccoli?

3) Record foods that you give your child so that if somethng aggravates their stomach, you'll be able to know what it was.

4) Breast milk may sometimes not taste all that great after a maternal binge on garlic and/or onions. Don't ask me how I know. Just take my word that it's disgusting to both adult and infant alike. Nursing is better than bottle feeding, so it's distressing when kids don't seem to want to suckle. Sometimes it's because of what mommy ate.

5) Some kids are more easily over-stimulated than others, and a little bit of touching or tickling is more than enough. Some are just insatiable when it comes to stimulation. The trick is in reading the kid and giving them only as much as they want at any given time. Get to know the difference between your child's temperament and your own.

6) Supermarket ceilings are not particularly interesting and tend to be on the annoyingly bright side. Your 6-8 month-old will appreciate being upright in the shopping cart facing you but may not have the lower back strength to keep from falling into those often-unfiled welding joints on the cart. Go to the paper products aisle immediately upon entering the store, grab two family packs of napkins or paper towels, and jam one on each side of the baby to prop them up. When you're finished shopping, wipe the slobber off and stick them back on the shelf...unless you need napkins or paper towels.

7) For most kids, NOTHING beats a large cardboard box, and the sense of having your own little private world. Score one whenever you can.

8) For as long as you are able attribute bedtime to the clock and NOT to the child's mood or state, do so. In other words, if it's 7:30, 8:00 or whatever you settle on, THAT'S the time they will have to go to bed, simply because *that's what time it is*, and not because they "look/feel sleepy now". There is something I used to like to call the "party tape effect". Whenever I would make a party tape, the music was acceptable to everyone arriving. But once the first tape ended and people could *choose* the music, nothing was good enough. It is remarkable how much compliance you can get from people when they believe they have no choice or say in the matter, and children are no different. And trust me, you do not want to rely on a child's judgment of how tired they are, or a teenager's judgment of whether their homework is "done"...or a college student's judgment of whether they have studied enough for an exam....or....


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Alain & Sophie!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the best wishes and Tips guys..i will put them to good use for sure..


----------

